# JVC DLA-HD250



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I was wondering if there was anyone here with this projector or looking to get one? It is supposedly a re badged RS10 with an MSRP of only $3,000 which puts it in the range of the LCD projectors.
I was originally looking at the Panasonic 4000 LCD projector as I really like the memory zoom feature but overall the JVC seems like a better deal (of course it is 50% more expensive at retail)
Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

I here it is a good projector but the bulbs a a lot of money $600-$800 here in Ontario Canada


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Ouch, that is expensive but I would be using this only to watch movies, no TV so I am not too concerned about bulb life.
If these projectors become popular enough that could bring the price of the bulbs down. When I purchased my DLP TV 5 years ago the bulbs were almost $300, when I replaced the bulb in it last year I picked one up for $125 but samsung used that bulb in just about every TV they made.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the virtually identical HD350: The only difference is the HD250 has a matt black case and they claim less on/off contrast (though in practice it is the same, bar unit to unit tolerances). It's a great projector with much higher native contrast than the LCD alternatives (having owned an AE3000 myself prior to the HD350) which really helps in dark scenes as any light points still stay bright rather than being dimmed by the iris closing down. 

The only real issue with the HD350/250 is the colour being oversaturated, though it depends on your taste how objectional you find this: Many TVs are oversaturated so if you're accustomed to this then you may not notice anything wrong with the colours anyway. Options to 'cure' this range from lowering the colour control a few clicks (not technically 'correct' but can help), external CMS unit such as a Video EQ Pro (my current choice) or a full blown Lumagen solution like the new Mini3D Radiance (got one coming this week :T). Some find that there is some 'motion blur' with the HDxxx models, but I think it must be like rainbow effect on DLPs as it isn't something that bothers me.

I recently demod the new JVC X3 (RS40) and found that when I got home I didn't really feel there was much difference in the picture quality (as I couldn't compare side by side). It might help that my setup is fully calibrated and the demo one wasn't but I think it speaks volumes for a 2 year old model and if it's within budget then it's a great 'bang for buck' option.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Kelvin, the more I read about this projector, the more I want it. I will have to see what is available when I am ready to make my purchase, if I can stretch my budget I will try to get a RS25 as it is supposed to have more accurate colors, if not I will get the HD250 and will probably be very happy with it


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you get the 250? If so what do you think?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am still shopping around right now, The house I will be moving into in July has an extra bedroom that I plan on using as a home theater and will not purchase anything until after I move. I am hoping that the prices will drop even further on the 250's or that I will be able to get an RS20 or 25 for about the same money. 
As silly as it may sound but I would like to have everything in place for when Star Wars is released on bluray, which gives me some time to save up some cash


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well good luck.:T I found a place through www.videogon.com that is selling them for $2595 plus S/H and so far that is the cheapest I have seen them.


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

Jump on that JVC when you can. It is great for the price. I have an RS-10 with a Dalite 2.8 HP screen. I have had mine for about a year and it still makes me smile evey time I turn it on.


----------



## getech (Mar 4, 2010)

PM me for a place that has brand new JVC HD250's available for $2,549 including shipping.


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the JVC RS-15 which is almost identical to the 250 that you are considering. I had read numerous reviews about the overstaturation and after having calibrated mine with a lumagen HDP (used price about 300 dollars) I dont find the colors objectionable at all. I still havent done the gamma calibration and I eventually plan to run with a 2.35 gamma- but out of the box this is a phenomenally good projector. 

The only thing I find objectionable are the fade-to-blacks when teh entire screen goes dark and its not a complete black and the blurring on motion scenes. I doubt any of your friends will notice these unless you explicitly call it out. Get it!


----------



## stenizo (Feb 2, 2011)

I got this projector 3 days ago and got to play with it for a total of 6 hours. I have no regret coming from Panasonic PT-AE4000. This one has a lot more pop and definitely sharper than my Panny. Great projector! I got it for another year of warranty (total of three years) and an extra lamp.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I picked up a JVC DLA-HD250 today from a local A/V shop (Bleeker.com) for $2,199 + a spare bulb for $300 + taxes. I'm satisfied with the price...and very impressed with the PJ! Out of the box, all I did was change the setting from "Natural" to "Cinema 1" and...WOW! :unbelievable:

Compared to my older InFocus SP7210, the contrast is noticeably better, the blacks are beautifully black, colours have good "pop" to them and the image is nice and sharp.

Also, the menu system is very intuitive, the remote is well laid-out and nicely back-lit, and the fan is super-quiet.

At this moment, I am one VERY happy JVC owner! :bigsmile:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

When I went to register my HD250 a couple of days ago, the JVC website (www.jvc.ca/dila) indicated that registration would result in an automatic bump of the warranty from 2 years parts & labour (P&L) to 3 years P&L. I completed the registration and, earlier today, I e-mailed JVC to confirm that I was given the warranty bump. A couple of hours later, I received an affirmative reply from the company. Sweet.  

I'm an even happier owner now...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

So, I've had my JVC for a few weeks now and, overall, it's a great PJ. But I've been noticing motion blur much more than I was at first, and on BD movie scenes ("Iron Man", "Quadrophenia", etc.) where I know for a fact I didn't notice it with my older InFocus SP7210 (720p DLP).

Question for anyone who has an HD250 and notices the blur: Were you able to do anything (in terms of settings) to reduce or eliminate it?

Thanks!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder if your older unit had some kind of frame interpolation turned on?

I definitely notice the 24fps on my JVC RS45. I did some reading on the issue and decided to switch the output mode on my Oppo BD player from 24fps to 60. Seems to help ever so slightly and the blur is not a sticking point. I tried several of the frame interpolation modes and couldn't hack it!

good luck.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmmm...guess I'll set my OPPO to output 60fps and see if that helps. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I re-set all the user modes on the PJ, re-calibrated it using DVE and then fiddled with a bunch of settings on both the PJ and my OPPO BDP-83 while flipping between some of the clips (on both BD and DVD) that were bugging me.

As it turns out, the 24p output (either for BD or DVD) didn't seem to have any real impact on the matter. The real - or at least the major - culprit seems to have been the user mode that I was using, which defaulted to very high levels of both sharpness and edge enhancement.

After dialling those down to zero, and combined with the re-calibration of the PJ, I got an image that was as good as Day 1, with very minimal (and very acceptable) levels of motion blur.

I'm happy once again.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Score!!!!!!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, as it turns out, everything isn't actually back to Day 1. Subsequent movie viewing and demo-ing of various BD clips (including "Iron Maiden: Flight 666" and even something as innocuous as "Up In The Air") confirmed that the problem is still there and remains quite distracting. 

(*For me, anyway. Neither my wife, nor a buddy of mine who came over to demo the new PJ, notices any motion blur.)

So I've currently got my PJ listed for sale (on canuckaudiomart.com, among other places). If I'm able to sell it, the plan is to replace it with the BenQ W7000 - the other PJ on my very-short-list of replacements for my now dead-and-gone InFocus SP7210 - and enjoy the DLP PQ I'm familiar with.

It's a shame, really. Aside from the motion blur issue I'm having with it, this is a really awesome PJ.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

eljay said:


> Well, as it turns out, everything isn't actually back to Day 1. Subsequent movie viewing and demo-ing of various BD clips (including "Iron Maiden: Flight 666" and even something as innocuous as "Up In The Air") confirmed that the problem is still there and remains quite distracting.
> 
> (*For me, anyway. Neither my wife, nor a buddy of mine who came over to demo the new PJ, notices any motion blur.)
> 
> ...


That is a shame indeed. I notice a little blur on my RS1X but its only when you have a combination of extremely full screen motion and extremely fast motion. I guess its like the rainbow effect; if you ever notice it and it's enough to bother you then youll never be able to ignore it. Almost makes me think its a slow, or less than optimum implementation, of the video processor in the JVCs'. Hard to believe considering their class but its just a guess anyway.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I notice it in all sorts of unlikely scenes. For example, in "Up In The Air", there's a scene where George Clooney's character is chatting with his future brother-in-law in a restaurant bar. As they talk, their upper bodies / heads move around, and there's noticeable motion blur. (My wife doesn't see it at all.)

I've tried everything from increasing the viewing distance to pushing 1080p/60 only to the JVC to pushing "Source Direct" to the JVC (and letting it do all the processing) to connecting my OPPO directly to the JVC w/ a 10' cable (instead of via the AVR + the 50' cable to the PJ that I normally use) to...well, to a lot of other things, and nothing I've tried eliminates the motion blur I see.

Given that neither my wife nor my buddy sees it, I guess it's just me. :coocoo: So...it's time for DLP! :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Is it blur or jutter? I think I may have mistakenly confused the two terms. I have noticed zero blur on my JVC rs45.... But, as I eluded, I did notice some of the 24 frame jutter ... But switching the Oppo to 1080p/60 really seemed to be a good middle ground for keeping the film like feel I want without the soap opera effect of frame interpolation (prior to my Oppo, I did have a LG BD player and I must say, I don't think switching it to 1080p/60 had the same result... Possibly a difference in processing between the two players???).

Anyhow, I'd consider myself fairly particular about motion blur in LCD displays... I haven't noticed anything like it in the JVC projector. I wonder: does the hd250 have a 120hz refresh rate?

Hmmm... Very curious indeed.

The good news is that there are ton of viable ht projectors out there - you'll get one nailed down!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

DLP is certainly the next best thing since we're still all waiting for plasma front projection systems to come online :laugh:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

27dnast said:


> Is it blur or jutter? I think I may have mistakenly confused the two terms.


I've occasionally noticed mild judder during vertical and horizontal pans - and I occasionally noticed those with my older DLP PJ, too - but what I'm seeing now is definitely a "blurriness" that I've not seen before.



> I wonder: does the hd250 have a 120hz refresh rate?


I haven't been able to find any information anywhere stating that it does, so I believe it does not.



> The good news is that there are ton of viable ht projectors out there - you'll get one nailed down!


I'm pretty sure the W7000 will deliver on my expectations. It just sucks that I have to unload - and take a financial hit on - this JVC.

Oh, well... :sad:





TypeA said:


> DLP is certainly the next best thing since we're still all waiting for plasma front projection systems to come online :laugh:


What's the ETA on one of those?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

eljay said:


> I've occasionally noticed mild judder during vertical and horizontal pans - and I occasionally noticed those with my older DLP PJ, too - but what I'm seeing now is definitely a "blurriness" that I've not seen before.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any information anywhere stating that it does, so I believe it does not.
> 
> ...


I hope the W7000 fits the bill. I, too, took a hit prior to settling on my jvC by returning a Panny 7000u. 15% restock fee. :-(. At the end of the day, tho, it's worth it.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I, too, took a hit prior to settling on my jvC by returning a Panny 7000u. 15% restock fee. :-(. At the end of the day, tho, it's worth it.


15% - ouch!  But I guess if that's what it takes to end up with the right PJ, then that's what it takes.

I just hope I don't make a habit of it!


----------

